# bad rings question



## bluebluemblue (Dec 20, 2006)

Hey All,

Some read I had my 2004 GTO worked on. Going for TT.
Got the car back blowing oil out the exhaust among other thing.
Had to go overeseas.

Fast forward.

My engine rings were washed and ruined by an excessivily rich condition while the dude had it. I drove it 36 miles to a shop and back and only noticed plumes of oil smoke and the cars behind me dropping way back. It was spiiting oil out the pipes.

It went dead just as I got it home from the shop.
I assumed the plugs fouled. They did, from carbon and oil.

Where it is now.

Crank the engine over and it spins like there are no spark plugs in the holes.
Better yet, it blows the dipstick out and groans in the oil pan.
Will not start. Asked about this before and someone said PTV.
I use clay if I add a cam, rocker ratio or change heads. Not PTV and the top of pistons look good...besides carbon coated.

Engine is a stock LS1.
Obviously I am going to have to remove the pistons.
Have not done it yet but know hat it takes. Did ARP rod bolts on it before.
I do NOT want to spend loads more money on this...can't.
Sure it would be fun to buy a LSX 454 long block or even a forged 346 short block.
Might have to do the short block.

My questions.

1. Is there a stock 3.898 forged piston that will fit an LS1 rod?
2. Is there a forged rod/piston combo...or just rod that will fit the oem crank.
Better bearings etc, you see where I am going. Inexpensive rod and piston replacement/upgrade. I just want it back to stock HP for now. TT again later.
Just want my GTO back.
Engine just turned 30k when I sent it to that guy. 
It WAS running great that day. Has not run since. Cyliders are just glazed no damage.
I am NOT a shop. I have most tools, welder, air, but not a stand or a way to lift and engine. My small garage. Car on stands.

Your thoughts will be greatly appreciated.
Blue


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Sounds like the guy who had your car took it for a few joy rides, the engine should be removed and disassembled to find the extent and cause of the damage.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Bearings, rings, gaskets and a hone job. :cheers


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

These are the pistons and rods I have.
Pistons;
LS1 LS2 LS6 3.898 Mahle Pistons | Lingenfelter Performance Engineering

Rods;
Lingenfelter Performance Engineering: Manley “I” Beam Forged Steel Connecting Rods LS1, LS2, LS3, LS6, LS7 -6.125"

Like 05GTO said, have it disassembled and assess the damage before you start shelling out more cash.


----------

